# Newest Member And The Tiniest...



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I would like to introduce you to the newest OB'r. I have asked her if she can help with the stabilizer jacks and such when we are getting set up on our next trip. She is really concerned that we haven't done some important Mods: Electric Jack, Maxx Air Vent, etc. She is gonna be a tough one... can't you tell?







Mommy and baby are doing well and Daddy, Big Brother and Sister are proud and excited!







We can't wait to take her on her first camp trip!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, congratulations on your recent addition!!

Please welcome her to the family.

Mark


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

Congrats!!!! She's beautiful!!!


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations! Bigger Outback in your future?????


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Congradulations!
A real cutie!


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Congratulations! Bigger Outback in your future?????


We feel that we will be pretty comfortable in the 23RS. She will still be in a Pack and Play next year and we found one that will fit where the dining table goes. Perfect fit. If you knew my wife, she is the ultimate planner and thinks of all of this stuff.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Whoo Hooo !! Congrats!! Enojy!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CONGRATS!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> CONGRATS!


What she saying, I can't get any nicer of a greating printed as Doxie.....Welcome little one!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations! 










She's Beautiful!!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats, what a sweetie!

Bigger Outback?

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

_*God Bless Your Baby Girl!!*_


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new addtion to the family....more Outbackers are always welcome.


----------



## rvnutts (Jul 25, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby girl! What a sweetie!







She will be trying to help daddy set up before you know it!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey Brad, that's awesome - congrats


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congratulations. She's a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Brad, I just looooove new babies! Man, nothing beats a baby... Congratulations to the whole family! Welcome, pretty little girl!

Sluggo & PK


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Is the 4 sale sign ready for the 23rs? Looks like you'll need more room.
Congratulations!

Louie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulation














I glad everyone is doing well
















Crib mods here we come

Thor


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your newest addition. What a sweet baby girl.

You may not get much help from her till next year. Then she may be too helpful for awhile.

Take her camping, love on her, and she will grow up just fine.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congratulations and God bless you all!!

Mike


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks to you all. I am heading to the hospital at lunch and after work and we should be all home on Saturday. Taking off work all next week to help. We are planning on going on our first outing with her for Labor Day weekend and going on vacation to Panama City Beach later in Sept. Can't let them stop you from livin'!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Brad said:


> Thanks to you all. I am heading to the hospital at lunch and after work and we should be all home on Saturday. Taking off work all next week to help. We are planning on going on our first outing with her for Labor Day weekend and going on vacation to Panama City Beach later in Sept. Can't let them stop you from livin'!


Did you see on the news today where a woman gave birth to identical quad girls







(conceived naturally)


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Brad said:


> Thanks to you all. I am heading to the hospital at lunch and after work and we should be all home on Saturday. Taking off work all next week to help. We are planning on going on our first outing with her for Labor Day weekend and going on vacation to Panama City Beach later in Sept. Can't let them stop you from livin'!


Congratulations! You're right, don't let a baby hold you back! She'll never be more "portable" than she is right now! Later when she is walking (or running) is when it might be more difficult.
Have a great time camping over Labor Day weekend.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations on the newest addition, and, as everyone else said, she's a beautiful little girl!!







Your wife does sound like she planned everything, right down to the area for the portable crib!!







Now, take that baby girl home and show her the Outback!!







Start her out early!!
Darlene


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations. Glad to see a new camper on board.


----------

